# MISC | Railway Advertisements



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

This one is of British railway






This is the Night Mail crossing the border
Bringing the cheque and the postal order
Letters for the rich, letters for the poor
The shop at the corner and the girl next door
Pulling up Beattock, a steady climb
The gradient's against her, but she is on time

Passing the shunter intent on its toil
Moving the coke and the coal and the oil
Girders for bridges, plastics for fridges
Bricks for the site are required by tonight
Grimy and grey is the engine's reflection
Down to the docks for the metal collection

The passenger train is full of commuters
Bound for the office to work in computers
The teacher, the doctor, the actor in farce
The typist, the banker, the judge in first class
Reading The Times with a crossword to do
Returning at night on the 6.42


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Virgin Trains Advert 2*






*Virgin Trains "Apache"*


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

That first post is one of my favourite poems. I remember studying it at school. The Virgin adverts are also fantastic, I love the first link you posted, that is my favourite advert ever I think. Brilliantly done and captures the elegance of rail travel, how they managed to make it I don't know!


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Apparently there have been occasions where passengers have tried to recreate this ad on various services, usually around Friday nights...


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

A British Railway ad comparing train travel and cars.:lol:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

:rofl: Great thread

Anyone remeber these awful ads with the 'This is the Age of the Train' jingle?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

...And this thread wouldn't be complete without the infamous 'Il fait beau dans l'metro'... Quite possibly the greatest advert ever made!


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Guess what this is... its not a train ad though :nuts: .But it got trains in it alright.:nuts:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^^
Pass! :crazy:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> ^^
> Pass! :crazy:


Want to hear the Italian version..it'll kill u.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Shinkansen ad.Dunno what it talks about. Can the Japanese here translate?






I believe this is series of Shinkansen Christmas ad.





HK train ad. No train though.But its cute


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Not sure whether this is Indian or Pakistani.

You'll know what it advertise at the end :nuts:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Melbourne trams


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Spanish ads..


*Alaris Madrid-Valencia *this is funny.. 

Now between Madrid and Valencia there are a identified flying object. Alaris a new train, a new world. Alaris for intelligent life








*We are yout train*







*AVE-Japanese*






*Renfe Operadora*






*Renfe*


----------



## burningbaka (Apr 14, 2006)

Shinkansen -Snow season-
Skiing ostrich lol

2003 ver.





2004 ver.





2005 ver.






Tokaido Shinkansen 40th Anniversary


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Another crazy French ad. Oh man...looking at them makes me wanna learn French


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

forrestcat said:


> Another crazy French ad.


'Il fait beaux dans l'metro' is in fact Canadian, from Montreal!

I'd attribute it to inbreeding or something 

But yes that advert above is just insane... Something about tickets... But what? Why is there a cow in it? :? :rofl:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

burningbaka said:


> Shinkansen -Snow season-
> Skiing ostrich lol


Those are excellent... especially the third one :laugh:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

forrestcat said:


> Want to hear the Italian version..it'll kill u.


The name of the group performing it is _Oliver onions_ (the ones who wrote pratically all the soundtracks of Bud Spencer & Terence Hill's movies)






There is even an English version plaied in the movie _Bomber_ with Bud Spencer















Ok, down with OT :wallbash:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ 
Wow..u are Galaxy Express 999 fan huh?  
I say the videos deserve to be here for at least considering trains for space travel. 

I think its safe to say that we may add any vidoes with trains in it in this thread....flying, swimming or whatever :lol: .

If flying trains are bad enuf....see this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQwUZw95ej8

Sorry, owner of video forbids embedding of this video.

Space travelling trains with turrets on it.:banana:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Found a longer version of the first ad of this thread...


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

The Netherlands;

NS (Dutch Railways);


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

An amusing British Railway ad 
With Hattie Jacques and Jackie Stewart





Amtrak Ad 2007





More past Amtrak ads


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Renfe


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Deutsche Bahn: Die Bahn - advertising the new bahncard which gives 25 or 50% off the price of tickets. Just don't try it in a jewelary store. 





And finally another cheesy one from Deutsche Bahn.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*JR Central*

Tokaido Shinkansen 25th anniversary (1989)





_Soda Kyoto, iko._ (Right, I'll go to Kyoto.) series, broadcasted in Kanto area, invites Tokyoites to visit Kyoto using Tokaido Shinkansen. The popular series has countless versions.

Spring










Summer










Autumn










Winter










_Tokyo Bookmark_ series, broadcasted in Kansai area, invites Osakans to visit Tokyo using Tokaido Shinkansen. It's interesting to see the same line is advertized radically differently depending on target areas.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*JR East*

Nagano Shinkansen opening; Hilarious after you've watched _Soda Kyoto, iko._ series by JR Central. (JR Group companies are not necessarily friendly toward each other.)





Dialog:


> "We always have to come here on a school excursion..."
> "Can't we go somewhere else?"
> "I wanna play tennis!"
> "I wanna go to Nagano!"
> ...


Akita Shinkansen opening;
"Wow, there really is _Namahage_!"
"We couldn't see it from the sky..."





Rather cheesy ad of Yamagata Shinkansen.





JR East 20th anniversary





Suica, a smart card used in Tokyo.










Ekinaka (shops inside stations). This ad series is touching.





_Tokyo Station City_ (I don't know what it exactly means.)





Ad brodcasted in Hong Kong, inviting HKers to visit east Japan.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Others*

*Keisei*
Skyliner, an access to Narita Airport.




*
Keikyu*, an access to Haneda Airport. The ad features a nice song by Quruli.





*Tokyo Metro*
_Tokyo positive de iko._ (Be Tokyo-positive.) series





_Tokyo Heart_ series. This new series doesn't make much sense to me.





*Odakyu*










*Pasmo*, another smart card used in Tokyo





*Meitetsu*





*Nishitetsu*
Nimoca, smart card used in Fukuoka


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing FML... I enjoyed that. 

The Suica penguin is one of the cutest things around...

Penguin doing PR rounds in Shinagawa Station





In comparison, the PASMO character looks incredibly lame... It's grown on me a very tiny bit, but I still despise it.
http://www.pasmo.co.jp/pasmo/character.html


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

More Dutch commercials about NS (Dutch Railways);






Made for the amusement park Efteling;





This one is very nice, about the changing of the time table;


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

not the railways but this is a really nice add of the Delhi Metro (actually a citi bank credit card which can be used as a metro pass) Very very catchy tune (though in Hindi)...






Unfortunately Indian railways isnt exactly bothered about PR much.....


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*A few more from Japan*

*JR Group*





*JR Hokkaido*





*JR West*





*JR Kyushu*





*Tobu*
Spacia, an express train to Nikko. I know it's weird, but somehow this series almost makes me cry.










*Keio*
I'm not a big fan of her, but I have to say Hirosue looks really cute for her age.










*Odakyu*
Romancecar, an express train to Hakone.





*PiTaPa*
Smart card used on private railways in Kansai region.


----------



## K3 (Aug 2, 2007)

Danish DSB: http://dsb.dk/Om-DSB/DSB-i-medierne/Harry/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*THSR, Taiwan*















*MTR, Hong Kong*










*Korail, South Korea*
KTX


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Newer Amtrak Ad this year.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcuJMAfFHKE


----------

